# Travailler avec son fils



## Lescrapouilles (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour , voilà je connais actuellement une phase difficile je travail avec mon fils de 21 mois qui est en pleine crise il tape ne m écoute pas du coup il mz fatigue pourtant je lâche rien . Compliqué d être assmat avec son fils des cas similaire ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir j'ai une collègue qui a eu une passe comme cela avec sa fille elle l'a confiée à une assmat amie quelques heures par semaine.


----------



## abelia (30 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, continuez à ne rien lâcher, c'est l'âge pas facile, ce n'est pas drôle de devoir partager sa maman. 
J'ai commencer ce métier quand mon dernier a commencé la maternelle, il était plus grand mais pourtant il était parfois jaloux, mais en grandissant cela s'est très bien passé. 
Bon courage


----------



## caninou (30 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
oui je confirme, ne désespérez pas, il est  vrai que c'est l'âge un peu difficile. Mon petit fils qui a 30 mois est aussi terrible, il fait partie de mes accueillis. Mais j'ai de la chance il écoute sa mamie, en même temps je ne laisse rien passer et il a compris je crois et puis je ne suis que la mamie. Par contre avec ses parents c'est plutôt la Bérézina, il n'écoute rien et n'en fait qu'à sa tête, un vrai petit diable, mais ses parents restent fermes. Vous avez raison de ne rien lâcher, c'est tout à fait la bonne démarche, c'est une petite phase à passer mais tout va s'améliorer avec le temps.


----------



## Lescrapouilles (30 Juillet 2022)

Merci les filles je désespéres pas j espère qu il sera pas  comme c est enfants terrible qui font la loi 🙂


----------



## Jess (30 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Je suis dans le même cas que toi mon fils a 21 mois et voilà les crises 
Je ne lâcher rien et franchement je le met au coin à chaque début de crise ou de cri , de pleur si sa ne va pas dans son sens et sa fonctionne en 30seconde il s’arrête…
Dès qu’il commence je lui dis juste tu veux allez au coin réfléchir et hop la crise ne commence pas …
Ne lâche rien


----------

